# American Ale Malt (Gladfield)



## taeanbrewer (3/7/15)

Has anyone used this malt that could share some thoughts? I am considering using this malt instead of MO in a blonde recipe I came up with


----------



## micblair (3/7/15)

i would imagine their regular ale malt would be a closer match to MO, American ale malt has been malted to impart less maltyness.


----------



## Spiesy (4/7/15)

micblair said:


> i would imagine their regular ale malt would be a closer match to MO, American ale malt has been malted to impart less maltyness.


I haven't used the malt but from what I've read, agreed. 

Gladfield American Malt would be more of a Briess 2-Row type of malt, with less grain dust.


----------



## Pogierob (4/7/15)

Check this out, they say it is similar to pilsner malt. Although I think it has been kilned to impart toastier flavours than pilsner http://www.gladfieldmalt.co.nz/the-malt/


----------



## taeanbrewer (4/7/15)

cheers for that. Yeah I saw it mentioned it is toned down compared to MO and that is why I thought it would be a better substitute for a blonde. I like the sound it will be like a pilsner malt with added flavour.


----------



## BeerCoAU (23/11/15)

Malty Monday 

taeanbrewer & friends
Apologies for taking a while to come in and hop-fully add some value to the thread on this newish American Ale malt from Gladfield Malt 

American Ale malt was developed based on feedback and desire from craft brewers looking for an ale malt that very much sat in the background and let the hops shine through and was malted from the start to be suitable for use in US West Coast Style IPAs or similar beers where the malt profile is less biscuity and more subtle than the traditional Gladfield Ale malt which is more English in character and style of malting.

Gladfield American Ale malt starts with a traditional long cool germination period. What separates it from their standard Gladfield Ale malt is a newly developed kilning recipe that favours colour formation typical to an Ale malt but with a clean malt profile and without the extra toasted flavours. This malt has been a favourite for producing popular hop-forward American style beers for which it was named.

A grist for an American IPA using this as a base could be:

86% Gladfield American ale malt
8% Gladfield Wheat malt
4% Gladfield Toffee malt
2% Gladfield Sour Grapes (acidulated) malt - to lower mash pH and dry the beer out
A grist for an American Pale Ale using this as a base could be:

84% Gladfield American Ale malt
7% Gladfield Medium Crystal malt
7% Gladfield Wheat malt
2% Gladfield Sour Grapes malt
Personally, I brewed a Hoppy American Pale Ale for a mate based loosely on a Sierra Nevada style base with a single hop to stand tall and it came up trumps by all accounts - recipe below:


Gladfield Malt Bill

80% American Ale
15% Medium Crystal
5% Gladiator 
 Crosby Hops

Nugget 13.9% A/A @ 60 mins
Idaho Experimental #4 7.4% A/A @ 15 mins
Idaho Experimental #4 7.4% A/A @ 10 mins
Idaho Experimental #4 7.4% A/A @ 5 mins
If you want to keep the malt profile subtle in your beer suggest you pair the American Ale malt with Toffee or Vienna malt and to give some extra head retention and foam use around 5% Gladiator in your grist.

Brew Malty, Hoppy, Yeasty & Happy 

cheers,
Dermott


----------



## Topher (23/11/15)

I've used this malt on its own in a 5% hoppy ale using southern cross and galaxy hops. Just kegged it is totally delicious. Good body, nice colour and a goodly amount of frothy bubbles that hang around. 
Also done 90% american ale and 10% of the gladfield smoked manuka malt in a faux smoky lager (perle hops and fermented with notto at 12c). Lovely drop. Clear, deliciously weird and no worries about head retention either.


----------



## paulyman (23/11/15)

I've used it in a few brews now and love it. Made a few APA's and an IPA, works really well of course. Used it in a blonde and an American premium lager as I didn't have any Pilsner at the time. The premium lager is drinking now and is delicious.

Have just got some ale and Pilsner and some more American ale in the latest local bulk buy.


----------



## SG9090 (2/1/16)

Anyone know where I can get this in Sydney, the Barleyman seems to be out of stock and I assume not restocking.


----------



## DU99 (4/1/16)

Drop a message here


----------



## BeerCoAU (5/1/16)

Thanks 
DU99
We are very sad to hear about Barleyman closing/selling as they have been a wonderful retail partner and fantastic supporters to craft malt from Gladfield Malt to other local craft malts. Nick & Trevor are very well regarded for their good service to NSW homebrewers and beyond as well. Hopefully someone worthy can step up and into the Barleyman shoes!


In the meantime, please do keep asking at your favourite local home brew shop for them to contact us and stock Gladfield Malt - ask for the good stuff by name! If enough hungry homebrewers ask I am sure our retail friends in NSW will stock quality malt and we are always open and welcome to supply retail partners.

cheers,
Dermott @BeerCoAu


----------



## manticle (5/1/16)

Must have missed something. Barleyman website still shows some Gladfield, doesn't mention closing.
Good to avoid rumour spreading at least before confirming definitively.


----------



## barls (6/1/16)

barley man isn't closing its up for sale as confirmed by the owner


----------



## CmdrRyekr (21/1/16)

Have a sack I haven't opened, it's still full and probably will be for a while. I also have a sack of Gladfields american ale malt I haven't opened yet, either,


----------

